# I D this round please



## New River Rat (Jul 12, 2014)

I was recently cleaning a ladies garage and came across this. I know nothing, except her husband (deceased) served in Vietnam and Korea.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 12, 2014)

Never seen anything like it. I'm in to see what it is.


----------



## jklett (Jul 12, 2014)

Looks like the rounds for an underwater assault rifle.


----------



## Keystone (Jul 12, 2014)

Sure does look like an APS round. The holes drilled in the long shaft part are to show that is (most likely) inert. 

https://world.guns.ru/assault/rus/aps-underwater-e.html


https://www.google.com/search?q=aps+underwater+rifle+ammo&rlz=1T4RNVD_enUS582US583&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=GD7BU82bKNGHyAS86oHgBw&ved=0CDYQsAQ&biw=1130&bih=695


----------



## overboard (Jul 12, 2014)

Looks like a homemade stake to me.


----------



## Yannie (Jul 12, 2014)

It is a concrete form board stake jammed into a shell casing. I use them all the time (less the casing).


----------



## ggoldy (Jul 12, 2014)

Years ago(showing my age) similar items were primers in the center of 105 Howitzer shells. Those were the BIGGEST bullets I ever handled. Still have one at the front door, minus the primer, charge, and warhead, to hold umbrellas LOL
The projectile at the end doesn't look right to me. Is that 50cal? and I couldn't say about the casing at the other end. The primer was always factory instaled when we built the rounds.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 12, 2014)

It is a short timers stick. It would be carried by the soldiers who had a short time left before coming home.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359277#p359277 said:


> Yannie » Today, 10:19[/url]"]It is a concrete form board stake jammed into a shell casing. I use them all the time (less the casing).



x2


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 12, 2014)

I posted it on another site. It is being checked by an instructor at the sniper school in Quantico.So far she thinks it is a spoof round, but she is sending it on to a guy that will know for sure.


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359281#p359281 said:


> ggoldy » Today, 11:51[/url]"]Years ago(showing my age) similar items were primers in the center of 105 Howitzer shells. Those were the BIGGEST bullets I ever handled. Still have one at the front door, minus the primer, charge, and warhead, to hold umbrellas LOL
> The projectile at the end doesn't look right to me. Is that 50cal? and I couldn't say about the casing at the other end. The primer was always factory instaled when we built the rounds.



My guess was .42


----------



## KMixson (Jul 12, 2014)

It is a swagger stick/short timers stick made from a .50 BMG round with a flash tube from a 105 mm Howitzer artillery shell. The flash tube fits very snugly into the .50 BMG case. The guy in the platoon with the shortest time left before going home would carry it. Then when he shipped off the next guy with the shortest time left would get to carry it hence, short timers stick. They tried to keep the short timers in the rear of the advance to attempt to keep them safer. It didn't always work that way though. The sticks were made from a variety of items but they all were kind of alike.


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 13, 2014)

KMixson, that seems to be it. Thanks to you and everyone! I know the ladies oldest grandson, and he is going to be getting this Grandpa souvenir soon!


----------



## wildbill1 (Aug 7, 2014)

The TW 42 on the case head indicates the case was made at the Twin Cities arsenal in 1942.


----------



## ggoldy (Aug 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362607#p362607 said:


> wildbill1 » 07 Aug 2014, 12:56[/url]"]The TW 42 on the case head indicates the case was made at the Twin Cities arsenal in 1942.



WildBill, are you an old ammo troope?

Gary
IYAAYAS


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 8, 2014)

The swaggerstick now is in possession with a more deserving gentleman. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362607#p362607 said:


> wildbill1 » 07 Aug 2014, 12:56[/url]"]The TW 42 on the case head indicates the case was made at the Twin Cities arsenal in 1942.



x2! 

I would say spoof round.


----------

